# need raglan blank sleeve shirts made in USA



## LuvAmericanStyle

Could anyone recommend a good American made shirt company that makes raglan sleeved baseball tees?
The two tone kind. I need wholesale bulk pricing.

Much appreciated!


----------



## LuvAmericanStyle

Can be Unisex or Men's! Mostly need white with navy or blue sleeves, or red sleeves


----------



## FatKat Printz

<~~~ check preferred vendor listings.

I know Alpha, SanMar, Bodek and Rhodes, TSC all sell them very popular item

if you don't have a resale license try jiffyshirts.com low shipping costs


----------



## binki

I would check with Bomark and ask them about their source. Other players may be Game Sportwear and Teamwork Sportswear.


----------



## LuvAmericanStyle

FatKat Printz said:


> <~~~ check preferred vendor listings.
> 
> I know Alpha, SanMar, Bodek and Rhodes, TSC all sell them very popular item
> 
> if you don't have a resale license try jiffyshirts.com low shipping costs


Thanks FatKat! much obliged!


----------



## LuvAmericanStyle

Doesn't look like Alpha sells any shirts...?


----------



## savagecat45

alphashirt.com.

youll find a whole bunch of shirts. 


you can call all the wholesalers toll free to ask. their customer service would know pretty well if they are american made. 

you can also try American Apparel -- their stuff is all american made. (TSC Apparel has all their products as well for a better price if you dont want to hook up with AA).


----------



## binki

found this place
Made in USA, Made in America, US, American-Made


----------



## LuvAmericanStyle

Sorry this may be a very unpopular thing to say but I will not be doing ANY business with AA. My friend used to work with that lunatic and is scarred for life so ... no thanks there....

I'll try Alpha ( I was looking under Alpha supply!) and Binki's link...any other American made vendors that make raglan sleeved blanks?


----------



## FatKat Printz

TSC-http://www.tscapparel.com/shop/

SanMar- Results of quick search for: raglan

Alpha- https://www.alphashirt.com/cgi-bin/online/webshr/search-result.w

Bodek and Rhodes- BODEK AND RHODES

jiffy shirts- Raglan - Wholesale Blank T-Shirts - JiffyShirts.com


----------



## LuvAmericanStyle

Its amazing how hard it is to find baseball shirts that are made in America! I mean we invented the sport...!

None of these links show that their shirts are made domestically..sigh...I'll call in the morning to make sure but this is very depressing....our poor country....


----------



## LuvAmericanStyle

*FYI - NONE* of those companies listed above have American Made baseball shirts  American Apparel is possibly the only one and they are going out of business!


----------



## FatKat Printz

Sorry to hear that... is there a reason you need American made?? 

American made t-shirts are more expensive.. from what I hear AA going out of business isn't gonna be any day soon.. but ya never know


----------



## LuvAmericanStyle

FatKat Printz said:


> Sorry to hear that... is there a reason you need American made??
> 
> American made t-shirts are more expensive.. from what I hear AA going out of business isn't gonna be any day soon.. but ya never know


Yes, it's because I want to support American manufacturing and bring the "made in USA" label back into the mainstream.

It's true that they are more expensive, but at what price are we paying for cheaper goods that are made elsewhere?


----------



## Rusty44

Today I came across a company that has USA made shirts .... A.S. Tees astees.com They have some really nice apparel. I'm going to place my first order with them this week.


----------

